# Verstärker löst Brummen aus (in Lautsprecher und Kopfhörer)



## Mr.Blade (2. Oktober 2013)

*Verstärker löst Brummen aus (in Lautsprecher und Kopfhörer)*

Hi,

in Anlehnung an diesen Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...gallautsprechern-und-yamaha-yst-sw-030-a.html

Ich hab' mittlerweile ein Paar Stereo-Lautsprecher _(zwar nicht der geplante Selbstbau, aber immerhin etwas)_. Nun muss ich leider feststellen, dass die Lautsprecher stetig brummen und auch leise rauschen (Eingangsquelle ist egal). Zwar "verschwindet" dies automatisch mit Erhöhung der Lautstärke, es wird also nicht lauter, im Idle jedoch nervig da hörbar.

Der Verstärker ist ein harman/kardon Festival 500, wurde schon lange nicht mehr genutzt und stand bisweilen im Keller.

Kriegt man das noch weg? 

Der Vorverstärker und Endverstärker sind zusammen, alleine, an einer normalen Steckdosenleiste angeschlossen. Das Lautsprecherkabel ist ziemlich dick, müsste 2x 2,5mm² sein. Ich hab' auch schon anderes probiert, macht keinen Unterschied. Das Brummen ist im Übrigen auch, wenn auch nur ganz leicht, über Kopfhörer wahrnehmbar.

Danke!

Grüße


----------



## Sarin (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Verstärker löst Brummen aus (in Lautsprecher und Kopfhörer)*

Hört sich nach nem typischen Brumschleifen an. 
Wenn das Brummen verschwindet wenn du alle Eingangssignal abtrennst bist du auf dem richtigen Weg. Dann musst du nur noch den Banditen finden und ihn entkoppeln.


----------



## Mr.Blade (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Verstärker löst Brummen aus (in Lautsprecher und Kopfhörer)*

Danke.

Also die Boxen brummen auch wenn diese nur an der Endstufe (ohne Vorverstärker) angeschlossen sind, d.h. es gar kein Eingangssignal gibt.


----------



## NuTSkuL (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Verstärker löst Brummen aus (in Lautsprecher und Kopfhörer)*

Hatte vorhin Ähnliche Probleme! ABer habs nun weg bekommen.

ich schätze mal, es sind passiv LS? also brummt es auch, wenn an der endstufe NICHTS dan hängt, als die LS? ist der stecker vom versäker 3 polig oder besitzt dieser evtl einen seperaten erdungs-punkt?
ansonsten probier mal, alle glieder in der kette (von PC oder whatever bis endstufe) an die sele steckdose zu hängen


----------



## Mr.Blade (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Verstärker löst Brummen aus (in Lautsprecher und Kopfhörer)*

Danke, also die Endstufe selbst brummt *nicht*! Die Lautsprecher brummen, wenn diese mit Lautsprecherkabel an die Endstufe angeschlossen werden, auch wenn Endstufe und Vorverstärker nicht über Cinch-Kabel (Amp-Out) verbunden sind. 

Gruß


----------



## Angelo-K (2. Oktober 2013)

Probier msl ne andre Steckdose und dreh mal den Stecker um 180grad


----------



## Mr.Blade (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Verstärker löst Brummen aus (in Lautsprecher und Kopfhörer)*

Leider keine Veränderung.


----------



## Mr.Blade (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Verstärker löst Brummen aus (in Lautsprecher und Kopfhörer)*

Keiner 'ne Idee? 

Ergänzend:



Ein Entstörfilter ist vermtl. nicht die Lösung, da das Boxenrauschen  eben auch ohne Cinch-Verbindung zwischen den Verstärkern eintritt. Oder  ist es normal, dass Boxen rauschen, wenn Vorverstärker und Endstufe  nicht miteinander verbunden sind?
Leichtes Brummen (Grundrauschen?) ist ebenfalls auch über den Kopfhörer wahrnehmbar, bei CD und PC.
Das Rauschen und Brummen wird durch Verbindung mit dem CD-Player oder PC nicht weiter erhöht.
Je höher der Treble-Regler, desto stärker rauscht und brummt es.


----------



## Angelo-K (5. Oktober 2013)

Es kann natürlich sein, dass der verstärker schlecht geschirmt ist, dann kann von geräten iwelche strahlen in den amp gelangen


----------

